# Playstation 4 gains a blizzard exclusive title



## Yoburi (Feb 23, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



IRVINE, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- The fate of Sanctuary will soon rest in the hands of PlayStation gamers around the world. Blizzard Entertainment, Inc. today announced that it is developing Diablo? III, the latest entry in its award-winning action?role-playing-game series, for the Sony PlayStation?3 computer entertainment system. The company also today confirmed plans to adapt the game for Sony's newly announced PlayStation?4, its next-generation computer entertainment system.


Yay got only one thing to say error 37 dude




[YOUTUBE]GsqUZkmO-zk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

So... what's the exclusive?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

i guess they mean console exclusive


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

That makes more sense.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2013)

What's funnier is that the console version will be the better version solely because it can be played offline, anything else is just icing on the cake.

Fucking Blizzard.


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah, but that's like putting icing on a pile of dog shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 23, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> What's funnier is that the console version will be the better version solely because it can be played offline, anything else is just icing on the cake.
> 
> Fucking Blizzard.



**Better version*

*Playing Diablo with a controller**


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2013)

Actually, you'll be able to play it with the Move and your Vita! 

inb4 it happens.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 23, 2013)

What Krory said.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 23, 2013)

Diablo 3 is a dissapointing title and they need to fix the pc version first put more content too.

The worst part for who this game is being made for? the fans already got there PC version and this game is only getting older, also they didn't made offline for PC but they will give (or not) for the PS only... i can already feel the nerd rage.

And Diablo with no Keyboard... Sony could have ask for a better Blizzard game to be in there PS4 even something like Diablo 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 23, 2013)

Blizzard is going console for its next major releases i guess


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 24, 2013)

This is good news. I never played D3 before. They better confirm if the game will support kb/mouse controls. :ho


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 24, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This is good news. I never played D3 before. They better confirm if the game will support kb/mouse controls. :ho


Console makers are too proud of themselves for even supporting kb/mouse for their games , because it promotes PC gaming indirectly!


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2013)

4 PLAYERS OFFLINE YYEEAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 24, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> 4 PLAYERS OFFLINE YYEEAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


Not happening, offline, you will be forever alone!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 24, 2013)

...............

THis needs to be a 3DS exclusive


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 24, 2013)

R.i.P blizzard, in fact they died after they fused with activision


----------



## God Movement (Feb 24, 2013)

Good news.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 25, 2013)

@LivingHitokiri

Blackops2 seem to support kb/m and its a game frlm activision too.. 

But you are right console makers are proud because PC are for the poor.


----------



## ybqpvjst (Feb 25, 2013)

i guess they mean console exclusive


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Not happening, offline, you will be forever alone!


bubububu the guy said so :0


----------



## dream (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Blizzard is going console for its next major releases i guess



It's a good thing that I stopped caring about Blizzard.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 21, 2013)

PS3 pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (Mar 21, 2013)

If PC does not get an offline mode, so much rage will ensue.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 22, 2013)

I will actually get this because I still haven't upgraded my pc to be able to play d3 on my laptop


----------

